# Monday then and now..... Busting away the Monday blues



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So let's kill the Monday blues with some then and now. Show um if you got um and I know you do.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh what fun! There's so many but here's a couple.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple more.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely.

Here is another "then" of little Maggie.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok two more.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely.
> 
> Here is another "then" of little Maggie.


Oh Fairlie I can see it. It's so big and not the size of a postage stamp anymore. Thank You!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pics! Thanks for the thread Donna. I hate the Monday blues!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos 

Molly last March










and this March











Chance last March










and this March


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd this gets me to thinking that we need a thread of your dogs modeling all of their many collars so we can pick which one we like best (collar, not dog that is because I think we all love Chance and Molly equally.). Gorgeous photos as always.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

they do have rather extensive collar collections 

I have too many friends who make collars and keep buying gorgeous ribbons (and I might have my eye on one I like at the moment  )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely looking back and seeing how they have grown up ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Too many to fit on one post


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love baby dot!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these staged shots - I've just tried to do one, and tied R&R to the same post ..... But I can't find the original!? 
That one of maggy with the stick is super cute!! :love-eyes:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here are a couple of then and now moments - Lexi and Beemer got their "summer" scalping because their matts seemed to grow exponentially. But makes for interesting comparisons. 



















https://vimeo.com/121356180

https://vimeo.com/121356275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely seeing them all grow up - I wish I had some photos of Molly as a puppy!!

Here is Chance growing slightly between photos


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hard to believe little Molly was once bigger than chance...
Who's the boss?? X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is a rather stroppy unstable boss  Chance is very patient and usually just lets her have her own way


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stroppy and unstable .... that just exactly describes how I'm feeling 
I love Molly and Chance!


----------

